# smallest sprocket on an alfine?



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

are there any off the shelf options for small sprockets for alfine, ie smaller than a 16t? anyone modded a smaller sprocket from a cassette to fit?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

The Shimano 8/Alfine hubs use the industry standard three tab interface design that's been around for sixty years or more.
1a) Sprockets down to 13T are commonly available in this interface. Shimano, SRAM (Sachs), Sturmey - all same same.
1b) By grinding six of the nine tabs off a Shimano freehub cassette sprocket and rounding the corners of the remaining three tabs, sprockets can be fab'ed for these hubs.
2) Sprockets smaller than 16T interfere with the Shimano 8's cassette joint unit.

jd


----------

